# Thinking of a Life Change



## florecita2 (Jul 28, 2014)

I am currently a bilingual teacher (Spanish and English) in the US, and the daughter of a Spanish citizen (from the Canary Islands) living in the states. I have grandparents, uncles, aunts, cousins, etc. living in Spain and the Canary Islands. I am thinking of relocating to either southern Spain (Andalucía) or the Islands (either Tenerife or Gran Canaria, I have family in both). 

I have been doing a lot of research into moving, and have been talking to my family who are very willing to help me out. I am just looking for advice about living and working in either Andalucía or the Islands. I would like to continue my work as a teacher at an American or British elementary school. I have a Masters Degree in Education speak both languages fluently. 

Any advice on visas, residency, housing, healthcare, or employment at schools is welcome! I have done some research so I do know about my citizenship requirements (1 year since I have a parent who is a citizen). 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you have citizenship already? If not, apply today. Otherwise, it's darn near impossible to get the necessary visa to live in Spain for the year you'll need to get citizenship! 

Other than that, I would imagine you won't have that much trouble finding work. Be warned, however, that you are thinking of moving to the areas that are most popular with foreigners. Your chances of finding work might be a bit better if you considered other regions as well (Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, etc.)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A warm welcome to the forum from the Meridian Island of El Hierro. Las Palmas de Gran Canaria might be your best initial choice, there are a few International schools there.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

There is an American School following a US style education on Gran Canaria. Home

The only thing I can say is you might be a little late in applying to any of the international schools now as most of them have already done their recruitment for Sept. That said there are often last minute drop outs and the schools then have a little panic in late August


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

florecita2 said:


> I have done some research so I do know about my citizenship requirements (1 year since I have a parent who is a citizen).


Have you asked your Spanish consulate about citizenship? You might be able to apply while in the U.S. Compare the tabs for _Españoles de origen_ and _Residencia _on this link:

Españoles de origen - ¿Cómo se adquiere la nacionalidad española? - Ministerio de Justicia

_Son españoles de origen: Los nacidos de padre o madre española.

Un año para: El nacido fuera de España de padre o madre, (nacidos también fuera de España), abuelo o abuela, siempre que todos ellos originariamente hubieran sido españoles._


----------

